# Pics of the window channels



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I removed the window moldings today to see where I stand with the channel issues. The front one is as I suspected. There is NO rust in the windshield channel at all....arty: This is the right pillar just above the drain hole.



This the bottom channel. The lighting wasn't as good. The black specs are sealer, not rust holes...:lol:



The rear window didn't fare as well. I had planned to replace the extension panel, but the holes in the side coves isn't a happy site...


----------

